# Visual Basic - Aller Anfang ist schwer



## NewbieVB (2. April 2017)

Hallo 

Ich habe gerade angefangen mich mit Visual Basic auseinanderzusetzen. Ich habe vorher *keine* andere Programmiersprache gelernt, und mich auch sonst nicht weiter damit auseinandergesetzt. Daher stellt sich mir nun schon die erste Dumme frage: Habe ich ein Visual Basic Projekt begonnen und abgespeichert, dann finde ich in meinem Ordner viele verschiedene Dateien. Manchmal kann ich eine Konsolenanwendungen nicht "Starten", nach dem ich sie einmal geschlossen und wieder geöffnet habe. Stattdessen steht dann "Anfügen" neben dem grünen Symbol.

Bei Formanwendungen fehlt mir oft die zweite Spalte. Auch hier steht ein "Anfügen" statt dem "Start" in der oberen Leiste.


Benenne ich meine Datei Taschenrechner, und handelt es sich um eine *Konsolenanwendung*, finde ich folgende Dateien wieder:

App
Taschenrechner (Einmal mit einer *4* in der Rechnten Ecke des Symbols)
Taschenrechner (Einmal mit einem *VB* als Symbol)
Module1

sowie die Ordner

bin
My Project
obj

Benenne ich meine Datei Taschenrechner, und handelt es sich um eine *Windows Formanwendung*, finde ich folgende Dateien wieder:

App
Form1.Designer
Form1.resx
Form 1
Taschenrechner (Einmal mit einer 4 in der Rechnten Ecke des Symbols)
Taschenrechner (Einmal mit einem VB als Symbol)


sowie die Ordner

bin
My Project
obj


Ich verwende *Windows 10* und *VS Basic Express 2015* (Desktop App)

Meine Fragen sind nun: 

*Welche Dateien* muss ich öffnen, um an meinem Projekt weiterzuarbeiten?

und

Woher kommt das mit "*Anfügen*" statt "*Start*" und wie ich verhindere bzw. ändere ich das?



Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten und sage schon mal eine großes DANKE für die Hilfe



Liebe Grüße

Ein Newbie


----------



## rrobbyy (2. Mai 2017)

ich kann dir irgendwie null folgen...kannst du mal einen Screenshot posten?

zu einem VB-Projekt gehören diverse Dateien. Das ist Standard und normal. Je nach dem, was du deinen Projekt hinzufügst, entstehen unterschiedliche Dateien. Bspw. Windows Forms (.frm), Klassen, Module, etc.

Was du beschreibst, macht augenscheinlich nicht viel Sinn. wenn du dein Projekt startest und die Konsole schließt, beendet VS das Programm und du kannst weiter "programmieren".


----------

